# Let's Have a Nose Then !!!!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got to multi task here. I have photos on my iphone that I want to put on a new thread. So I've created a thread on the computer (as I can't work out how to do it on TapaTalk). 

I guess that makes me a bit of technophob


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's face was looking a bit overgrown this morning








So after a major groom this afternoon I trimmed her face. A rather tricky affair as it was a moving target


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah well done Julie 

Miss Millie looks fab as always... It is tricky though when they're on the move though .. ... It can often be a work in progress with Molly!! 

xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking as luscious as ever Millie . My two had a bath today (fox poo roll...surprise, surprise!) so will post after the kids go to bed.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ooh I enjoy a good nose!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Millie we can see your lovely face xxx Chopped away at mine today, if you can catch Mable. Then my les pooches Matt zapper came yippee, bath time this weekend x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoo noses coming soon  

Millie & Lolly look absolutely stunning .... beautiful poo noses.. 

My girls had a bath a few nights ago.. I will get some poo noses added very very soon ... just need a few more choccies to get me in the Friday night mood


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

and a few glasses of


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just remembered this photo I have


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh I do like a Cockapoo nose!

Here are a couple of my favourite photos of Daisy from the first week that we had her..



















and as a grown up 'poo!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures Ladies


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh what lovely noses. I like this having a nose 

Mairi - I agree. I think Millie's nose is going to be work in progress. I notice its not even on both sides. Its still a bit heavy looking too.

Janet - Glass of wine sounds good too. I'll have a white one please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ladies ...

Yep it's Friday night and us crazy poo owners need some fun ... some of us enjoy a glass (bottle) or wine, whereas some of us like our chocolate (lots of them) .. but one things is for sure, we all adore Cockapoo NOSES ... 

Have a sniff at these.... 




























Happy Friday all you lovely poo owners


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, Happy Friday ladies.....mine's a red!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mines a box of Cadbury's Heroes ... going down very well this Friday evening ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely noses JoJo, is it Honey, Picnic & Fudge in that order?

I'm on hold now with the wine  Charlie has taken hubby to the Beer Festival which is all about real Ales. Hubby doesn't like real Ales, he's a lager drinker, but I think Charlie is hoping to get a few down his neck. Hubby thinks he's just giving him a lift and popping in until someone Charlie knows turns up. I wonder how it will end


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lovely NOSES!!!! 
So cute, and fun little thread. 

Here is one for Lady.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Jojo, i nearly spat my rhubarb crumble out! PMSL, fabulous pics 

Lolly, hope your beautiful nose is feeling a bit better along with that tummy :hug:

Here's Obi's wet nose today








and when it's dry you can see his nose hair is definitely turning brown...









Oh and here's Roo's nose after just finishing her the bath...bless her - she doesn't like the bath at all and was quite relieved to be out!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

love that Lady nose


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely photos JoJo, you need a signature like Kendals now. Julie that's exactly what I always say about Mable and grooming, that she's a wrk in progress, I have to follow her around. A couple of months ago I thought her muzzle looked really thick so managed to get hold of her with thinning scissors, only to realise they were the real once I'd snipped, she's now got 2 curls growing on the bridge of her nose that often are in front of her eyes but really need to get the length back.
I'm munching on black and red ( at the same time) midget gems xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Honey, Picnic and Fudge (Huna, Pics and Pudding to their friends) ...

Love this thread ...

Ahh soggy Obi, little Roo Poo and a true Lady nose too ... so cute ...love it ...

Julie hit the wine ..its Friday .. the boys, well Charlie will be having fun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Obi looks so small wet...and Roo looks sad the poor little thing!!! 
I want to kiss all these cockapoo noses!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yum yum Friday .. bit off topic, but we all know I struggle not talking about chocolate .. my hidden Friday treats ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Clare those pics are gorg too, Obis coat looks lovely and Roos little face.It must be a blue roan thing Mable hates the bath I can't do her on my own, she's very feline xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH! JOJO!!!!! hiding the chocolates.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAH! JOJO!!!!! hiding the chocolates.


He he he .. well it is Friday ... I don't want the poos or kids to see them ... notice my laptop, camera cable and knee all close to the choccy wrappers ... I am such a naughty girl   

More lovely cockapoo noses please ....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad I popped on to be NOSEY..I should add Betty and Ted but you know what after the first week back at work after my hols I just can't be bothered..but am enjoying all your pics!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo that's very naughty! Your own private stash. I need one of those! I've run out of hiding places in my house. The kids go searching every nook and cranny these days! 

Karen, she HATES the bath and I really struggle to keep her in the bath! She does looks lovely when she's all clean though:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, JoJo there are a lot of empty wrappers in that sneaky pile of choccies 

Love all these noses, have I said that already. Well it must be worth saying again.
Roo looks so cute with her nose squashed into that custion - Millie does that when she's not too sure of another dog in the park. 

Off topic I know...
Is anyone watching telly at the same time as being on here, Ive got Miranda on


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad I popped on to be NOSEY..I should add Betty and Ted but you know what after the first week back at work after my hols I just can't be bothered..but am enjoying all your pics!


Cmon now lazy bones!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just don't 'get' Miranda...Coronation street on plus one for me...it's my guilty pleasure.....well one of them anyway


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am at work right now...all you luck people in the different time zone! just after 3:30 in the afternoon right now.

Loving these noses! 

NOW COME ON COLIN!!!! you have to put miss puddin's brother's nose on here, and gorgeous betty needs some show time!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> He he he .. well it is Friday ... I don't want the poos or kids to see them ... notice my laptop, camera cable and knee all close to the choccy wrappers ... I am such a naughty girl
> 
> More lovely cockapoo noses please ....


Hubby is here working with me today....He just came by my office and I was laughing at your pic...haha he was like who are you laughing at...so I showed him the pic! he just chuckled, then said yummm


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Col ... get the camera now .. we need Betty & Ted sniffs please ... get nosey with us.

Oh look at Roo-Poos love lovely paws .. oh I need to have a good look at her coat ... 

Julie, too many wrappers, feeling a bit sick now


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

we need more scrummy noses!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just turned over from Miranda...after BBC1 said 87 days until Christmas (panic!!!!) .. so corrie on now ... not that I am watching it ... too busy on here, smiling at my laptop and hiding the choccy wrappers 

Mo .. tell hubby I am naughty but ever so nice, we just want to make your work a happy time  Hi B .. fancy a Heroes choccy or a choccy cockapoo


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I just tried to get a photo of Millie with her lovely nose all squashed onto the settee, just like Roo's. But all I managed to do really was dazzle her with the flash hoto:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

hoto:hoto:hotooops, yes sometimes the flash backfires


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA! I think he would rather the chocolate cockapoo!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Bit early for you Mo, but for everyone else









And one of Millie on the settee, without the flash dazzling her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheers Julie    

I want a cuddle please Millie ... no no no not a Millie hug, just a cuddle .. you cheeky cockapoo ... Friday giggle now


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheers to you too Julie!



Happy Friday night everyone...Cheers and enjoy your weekend


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok you've shamed me in to it....and just to make up for my laziness i am treating you to a sneak preview of this years must have fashion item!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, cheers clare! I will cheers you with my lovely water! haha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY COLIN!!!!!!!!!!
there noses look so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! even betty's nose is small!!! love her! and ted....you handsome thing!

they look really cute in their coats!!! ready for the weather!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful noses 

OMG, you bought them! Have to say they look pretty cool  Now don't go wishing for lots of rain so you can try them out....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bettys beard is very stained at the moment....makes me wonder what the host families were feeding her while I was away


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. nice one Col  loving your poo noses ... ok you may have started a ILMC trend .. such a trend setter xxx

I cant wait to see Betty & Ted again ... we can compare Ted and Pudding ... bet I know who is the most SOLID and sturdy build ... Pudding!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually Clare I only bought one as the sizing was quite complicated....it definitely fits Ted better which is good as they do the same one is a really bright red which will be nice for Betty....they are really well made but they so rustle a bit...as far as dog overalls go I too think they are pretty


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ted (Bro)


Fudge (Sis)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Jojo...I'm looking forward to comparing our kids too...Ted seems really heavy but he is actually really slim and leggy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHOCY NOSES!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yes Colin, the red would look great on Betty. Where did you get it?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What a lovey thread!! Jo Jo your poo noses are fab!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers Clare. Your hair looks nice 

Well done Colin, lovely noses you have there. I'll be seeing you on Sunday at VW. Will Betty & Ted be sporting their new fashion items.

Just about to watch Moone Boy now on Sky, its quite funny.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hey Jojo...I'm looking forward to comparing our kids too...Ted seems really heavy but he is actually really slim and leggy


Can't wait .. Fudge is heavy ... solid and really sturdy build, she will be my biggest girl for sure ... short legs and full shape body (giggling) .. I will let you try to lift her


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Online Clare...but you need to shop around..some places were selling them for around £75.00....I got mine from medic animal for £48.00 , I hope it will be worth the money....came home the other day and the dog walker had got them VERY muddy....you should have seen the state of my floors....hope these will help!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> What a lovey thread!! Jo Jo your poo noses are fab!!


Thanks so much Sam .. join in the crazy poo nose thread .. add some pics please xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Can't wait .. Fudge is heavy ... solid and really sturdy build, she will be my biggest girl for sure ... short legs and full shape body (giggling) .. I will let you try to lift her


Built for comfort not speed as they say.....typical the brother is the one with the willowy figure


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow that's quite a difference in price. Which web site did you get it from.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Blimey £48 each with two Poos is serious money. Might have to let you road test it first and let me know.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Online Clare...but you need to shop around..some places were selling them for around £75.00....I got mine from medic animal for £48.00 , I hope it will be worth the money....came home the other day and the dog walker had got them VERY muddy....you should have seen the state of my floors....hope these will help!!


Colin .. may be a silly question (well, it is me asking) does this type of coat cause matts? As I loved the equafleece but the matts just drove me nuts .. I would rather wash and dry my poos than remove matts.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Built for comfort not speed as they say.....typical the brother is the one with the willowy figure


and what exactly are you saying here Colin......


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will bring it along on Sunday so you can both have a look....they are really thin but made of a goretex type material so fully waterproof but still breathable...I don't buy designer clothes for myself anymore so might as well buy the for my fur babies!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've had my glass of red wine and portion of plum crumble, so ready to join the Friday night club! 

Here's the best and most recent I could find of my two. Biscuit's face is getting so thick now it looks like I have cut out eye holes for him!

















Honey definitely looks more cocker at the moment but her coat is starting to develop more....slowly but surely....and I know this type of coat takes much longer to get to a full adult coat. She has so many different colours ranging from white on her chest, wispy blond bits and gold generally elsewhere but now has very deep red, more like brown, roots growing along her spine. I guessing she'll eventually have a loose shaggy coat with this deep colour running along her back and tail. 

Here's a pic


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> and what exactly are you saying here Colin......


ha ha ha Clare I think Colin is saying my pudding is a chub muffin lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .. may be a silly question (well, it is me asking) does this type of coat cause matts? As I loved the equafleece but the matts just drove me nuts .. I would rather wash and dry my poos than remove matts.


It only arrived today....it's fairly loose fitting which is good but the legs are elasticated which may be an issue....I liked the Equafleeces but thunk they got a bit waterlogged if they got too wet


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good evening Jane! Lovely pics of your two. I just love your Biscuit, he reminds me of one my DDs teddys .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jane .. your poos are lovely .. I adore Biscuits coat texture and Honey well she has a beautiful name and her coat will develop so much over the coming months, I will love following her ... hope the wine is going down well, happy crazy Friday to you xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ha ha ha Clare I think Colin is saying my pudding is a chub muffin lol


I've always said a woman should have a little flesh on her bones Actually Betty is a bit of a pudding at the moment too....we are both on a diet...again!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmm there's water at VW...perhaps we could watch a really good road test.....Picture the scene: Here Ted...Fetch the stick! (action: clare throws stick in to lake)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, Jane lovely pics,
and jojo, I like my pudding just the way she is!! lol lovely chubby baby!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hmmm there's water at VW...perhaps we could watch a really good road test.....Picture the scene: Here Ted...Fetch the stick! (action: clare throws stick in to lake)


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! hahah too funny


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Jane .. your poos are lovely .. I adore Biscuits coat texture and Honey well she has a beautiful name and her coat will develop so much over the coming months, I will love following her ... hope the wine is going down well, happy crazy Friday to you xxx


Thanks JoJo! I haven't forgotten about your lovely coat catalogue and will get a piccie to you when she's a bit older. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hmmm there's water at VW...perhaps we could watch a really good road test.....Picture the scene: Here Ted...Fetch the stick! (action: clare throws stick in to lake)


Don't you dare...you know what would happen...Ted would completely ignore it and Betty would jump in after it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I've always said a woman should have a little flesh on her bones Actually Betty is a bit of a pudding at the moment too....we are both on a diet...again!


Good for a woman to have a bit of bounce lol ... cracking up here  chocolate gone to my head and butt ....

Don't do the D bad word, ok no cookies for our walks ... no sugar in tea and coffee either .. just extra walking .. oh and a good chat .. cant wait 

Julie how is that wine? Clare is the wine good? catch up Jane .. have another glass


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Don't you dare...you know what would happen...Ted would completely ignore it and Betty would jump in after it!


not the gorgeous and always clean Betty!!! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my water is great thanks for asking!! lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaahhh loving all the noses .....Here's my wee birdie ... 

Ps LOVE this seasons must have.. Ted and Betty are thee perfect models and carry them off beautifully ... We'll all want them now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Thanks JoJo! I haven't forgotten about your lovely coat catalogue and will get a piccie to you when she's a bit older. x


I would love to add your Honey  beautiful colouring xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> not the gorgeous and always clean Betty!!! lol


Are you kidding.....the gang here will tell you how much bbk is attracted to mud and water


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Mairi, Molly has such a cute kissable nose .. such a sweet looking teddy bear


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Molly you are soooo beautiful! How does mummy stop looking at you! 

Loving all these pics! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So I am having a poor mans Kir Royale (prosecco and creme casis) to celebrate 4 days of puppy ownership! Here is my choccy nose baby face


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aaahhh loving all the noses .....Here's my wee birdie ...
> 
> Ps LOVE this seasons must have.. Ted and Betty are thee perfect models and carry them off beautifully ... We'll all want them now


Oh oh oh....my little miss Molly.....I am coming to steal you from your mummy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mairi!!! she is gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> my water is great thanks for asking!! lol


ha ha ha sorry Mo .. my tea cup is empty and the box of Heroes are all in my tummy .. I am trying to make Fudge look leaner lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aaahhh loving all the noses .....Here's my wee birdie ...
> 
> Ps LOVE this seasons must have.. Ted and Betty are thee perfect models and carry them off beautifully ... We'll all want them now


Look at that face!!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah you're too kind 
My friends were completely slating the number of photos I had of Molly on my phone. .. Over 400!!!!  ... Only had her since March!! 
Ever so slightly OTT


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

More to the point... Look at how manky that fleece thing is she's lying on... Def needs a wash


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> More to the point... Look at how manky that fleece thing is she's lying on... Def needs a wash


Yes , fancy letting the lovely Molly sleep on such a filthy blanket I wonder if the RSPCA would consider rehoming her.....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

See we wouldn't have noticed the fleece if you hadn't mentioned it Mairi!

Lovely Molly...and Binky too...enjoy your prosecco!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> So I am having a poor mans Kir Royale (prosecco and creme casis) to celebrate 4 days of puppy ownership! Here is my choccy nose baby face
> View attachment 3357


Congrats on 4 days of puppy ownership .. we adore choccy poos xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my, turn my back for 10 mins and this thread gallops ahead.
Lots more lovely cockapoo noses, all wonderful.

Colin I think Clare is fully aware that throwing a stick will get Betty excited , she's being a little minx. We should take odds on who's dog will get wet and dirty first on Sunday

JoJo, Lovely wine thanks, my cheeks feel nice and pink now - I'm such a lightweight.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Love all the noses, this is Frisbee's very inquisitive puppy nose as taken by my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Congrats on 4 days of puppy ownership .. we adore choccy poos xxxx


Thanks Jo Jo! It has been lovely...exhausting but lovely!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Duckdog - love your style of celebrating after 4 days 

Mairi - I think the 'dirty' mat offsets Molly's coat beautifully.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Anita said:


> Love all the noses, this is Frisbee's very inquisitive puppy nose as taken by my 7 year old daughter.


What a great name...and what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Yes , fancy letting the lovely Molly sleep on such a filthy blanket I wonder if the RSPCA would consider rehoming her.....


Yes I'm sure there wouldn't be anything of the sort at Chez Colin's  ... I think I'll send her down for a wee holiday anyway so that your pair can show her how good dog's eat all their dinner.. Oh and a wee groom from your good self whilst she's there would be just grand..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Duckdog - love your style of celebrating after 4 days
> 
> Mairi - I think the 'dirty' mat offsets Molly's coat beautifully.


Yep I will take the victories where I can get them! Also any excuse for a drink!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So many beautiful Cockapoos and their noses! thsi thread has grown so much since I last looked! 

I also have pink cheeks from the wine!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Frisbee, you've got a budding photographer there....very good for a 7 year old! 

Julie, me a minx?  What can I say, I thought we were friends?! I think Millie likes a STICK doesn't she..... ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We love a pink cheek look on a Friday Sarah .. Happy Friday


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Thanks Jo Jo! It has been lovely...exhausting but lovely!


Hey we are all here to help you through the first few weeks .. no one said puppy ownership is easy but hey it is good fun and you get so much back from your lovely puppy .. plus cockapoos are best 

Love the photo of Frisbee .. brill name too  

More cockapoo noses please ...

Julie can we have a new thread every Friday night please .. keep ILMC fun fun fun ... back to Friday night fun .. oh what about cockapoo ears or paws ... I love thick legs and fluffy paws .. and smooth curly ears .. oh I just LOVE COCKAPOOS ....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL, yes Clare Millie is partial to a stick, a ball anything that is thrown for her. 

I've purposely not washed Millie. I know what the ditches are like in VW and I know Millie will no encouragement to go and explore.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hey we are all here to help you through the first few weeks .. no one said puppy ownership is easy but hey it is good fun and you get so much back from your lovely puppy .. plus cockapoos are best
> 
> Love the photo of Frisbee .. brill name too
> 
> ...


Oh no ...please no paws... Lets just say ...its just as well Molly has a pretty face


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes I'm sure there wouldn't be anything of the sort at Chez Colin's  ... I think I'll send her down for a wee holiday anyway so that your pair can show her how good dog's eat all their dinner.. Oh and a wee groom from your good self whilst she's there would be just grand..


What is they say about ownership being nine tenths of the law !! Poor Molly would starve here....my too are so greedy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Now i'm curious Mairi, what's with Molly's paws? I bet they are just as cute a s her face.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> LOL, yes Clare Millie is partial to a stick, a ball anything that is thrown for her.
> 
> I've purposely not washed Millie. I know what the ditches are like in VW and I know Millie will no encouragement to go and explore.


Probably a wise move but I'd be VERY surprised if Betty wasn't the first one to get really dirty


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hey we are all here to help you through the first few weeks .. no one said puppy ownership is easy but hey it is good fun and you get so much back from your lovely puppy .. plus cockapoos are best
> 
> Love the photo of Frisbee .. brill name too
> 
> ...


Why not, its been a lot of fun..

I too think Frisbee is a brilliant name and so cute, your 7 year old has captured him or it is her well.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Knew I had another nosy pic.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok too much typing after a hard week... I will bid you lovely ladies a very good night


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Night Col (lightweight  ) , see you sun x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

If only Clare...nighty night!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Now i'm curious Mairi, what's with Molly's paws? I bet they are just as cute a s her face.


Oh believe me Clare.. They are NOT!!! 

She has speckled paw pads which I know some poos do..but hers are very odd.. Not the bonniest at all 

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All poo paws are cute .. thats it, it must be a *Cockapoo Paws & Ears* thread next Friday night ... Julie will be on the case as she is great at starting a fun thread with lots of wine drinking and choccy eating .. A rather greeding and sick feeling JoJo now going to hug her poos then bed xxx

Love to all .. really enjoyed the Fun on here thsi evening ... and your dogs are all stunning xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

good fun tonight! Good night all and your lovely Poos, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hey we are all here to help you through the first few weeks .. no one said puppy ownership is easy but hey it is good fun and you get so much back from your lovely puppy .. plus cockapoos are best


I agree as I am not sure where I would be without this forum and all you marvellous people! 

We are obviously totally besotted as me and my oh were just stood staring and cooing over our sleeping poo!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Night night y'all 

Have missed Karen (Wellerfeller) ... Not seen her for a while... Hope she's not left us and is just having a wee break xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that you've all had a few drinks....thought I'd finish with this lovely pic of Biscuit's teeth.....only to find you've all gone to bed lol! Never mind, perhaps we can do teeth next time......


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Night night y'all
> 
> Have missed Karen (Wellerfeller) ... Not seen her for a while... Hope she's not left us and is just having a wee break xx


Been thinking the same thing this week......


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Night night y'all
> 
> Have missed Karen (Wellerfeller) ... Not seen her for a while... Hope she's not left us and is just having a wee break xx


Karen's on holiday. Back tomorrow I think.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Now that you've all had a few drinks....thought I'd finish with this lovely pic of Biscuit's teeth.....only to find you've all gone to bed lol! Never mind, perhaps we can do teeth next time......


Sorry I missed this!!! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Sorry I missed this!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Fabulous!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw this first thing this morning . . . hilarious!!! One of a kind Jane!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love that smile Biscuit  

Fab thread last night .. can't wait for next weeks Friday night special xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Love that smile Biscuit
> 
> Fab thread last night .. can't wait for next weeks Friday night special xxx


Aaaah alas.. I'm on nightshift next Friday so will miss the 'paw thread' ... And oh how I wanted to post a pic of Molly's funny feet ..   

Another time perhaps... xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

you could always show us now Mairi :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Get the paws out early .. come on show us them .. we need to see Molly Paws .. pretty please xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

UNFORTUNATELY (!!)..Molly is not in residence just now... She's at my parents 

But promise to take a photo for you... Ill try to post it after mealtimes so as not 

to put you off!!!  

Och they're not THAT BAD ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We will be waiting now ... no pressure but soon would be good lol 

Anyway even if she does have different/funny paws, there is no getting away from it ... she is stunning  just take her on muddy walks and keep them covered up with mud


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha yeah... Maybe should get her some socks for indoors


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I could not stop laughing at that smiley picture this morning either. Sorry I missed all the fun last night. 

I look forward to the paws thread, I'll post Coco's paws....I think they are weirdly massive. People keep telling me she will grow huge...you know what they say, big paws.........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Karen .. great, be online next Friday ... think we need some fun on a Friday night and Julie is great at the crazy threads  .. 

To all ILMC members, next Friday get the wine and chocolates ready along with lots of fun photos of your cockapoo paws .. come on, the more the merrier .. very merry we hope... with lots of wine


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's Bucky . . . he will be 7 months old next week . . .


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

*One final nose*

I know it isn't Friday - but spotted this when checking pics on my phone and couldn't resist one last nose... It is the dribble at the end of her nose that makes me giggle!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I know it isn't Friday - but spotted this when checking pics on my phone and couldn't resist one last nose... It is the dribble at the end of her nose that makes me giggle!


Aah bless.. Too cute


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I was out on Friday but Billy has insisted that he wanted to stick his lovely nose in!







H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ps: I would love to see cockapoo smiles!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaah... LOVE Billy 

And yes ... Smiles would be good too


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paws followed by smiles then......sorry there's no escaping Mairi


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Paws followed by smiles then......sorry there's no escaping Mairi


Haha.... RUMBLED!!

I was secretly hoping the 'paw thread' would silently drift way way off into the sunset.....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok guys. Paws next Friday. Try and be inventive, no idea how, just throwing it in.

Oh and of course don't forget the wine and chocolates, for the owners arty2:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How about this for the thread title Julie.... Time to Paws for thought... 

sorry just couldn't help myself :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Are we still on for the *PAW* theme thread this Friday? 

I will makes sure I have some fun snaps ready to post ... oh I do love Friday Fun ... no chocolate this week though, as I haven't felt good since my pig out .. gutsy JoJo.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds good Clare, whoever arrives first on Friday can set the thread going.

Yes JoJo, get snapping. Shame you will be abstaining from chocolate, can't say I'll be doing the same with the wine


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

On Friday .. the ILMC rules need to be:

- Let the wine flow
- Lots of photo posting
- and most of all Fun, Fun, Fun .. 

We all need this after a busy week  

See you Friday ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

See you Friday! must wash Lady's paws this week! lol...she is due a bath


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Mo we will have to have an eye lash week the week after .. just for Lady ... Oh Friday night will be so much fun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! Yes an eye lash week for sure!!! we can see who comes the next closest to Lady!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

YES!! 

I meant to ask last week...how long ARE Lady's eyelashes :question: ...they are amazing :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHA! Yes an eye lash week for sure!!! we can see who comes the next closest to Lady!


It wont be any of my girls  ... but yes *Eyes & Lovely Lash's* next week


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are at about 12.5 cm lol...almost at the world record. . 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> We are at about 12.5 cm lol...almost at the world record. .
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


Really??  

How long to go then before you beat the record???!! 

Would love to see Lady in print


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

half CM more and she ties the world record.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely dogs. Love all the pictures.....and you are right about their noses! Only 4 days to go now. It feels like it's been a long wait. Still ticking off the days even over here in Poland with my son and his family!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> half CM more and she ties the world record.


WOW that IS impressive  

They are very precious then... You must have to give your groomer very strict instructions to leave well alone  

Wonder how long they'll Take to grow that extra half cm.. 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We do give the groomer explicit instructions to not touch her eye lashes...it is usually a topic of conversation as they don't normally see dogs with that long of lashes.

No idea how long it will take, they sure have slowed down...but haven't measured in a month or two so I will have to give it another measure.


----------

